# Rhom Or Mac Or Spilo



## RDB (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey guys the fella selling this is telling me it's a black rhom, but a few people on the piranha discussion forum are thinking a Mac or spilo. Just trying to get as many opinions as possible here is the link 
http://dayton.craigslist.org/bar/2371982712.html

Thanks


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

looks like s. spilopleura.... cant really tell tho.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Really hard to tell from the pics, but looks like a mac to me.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Gold Mac!..and a beauty at that!...Having said that, I personally wouldn't pay anymore than $70 tops for it...He looks to be about 6 - 7 inches and that is going rate for those guys.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Mac


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

cant see the ad anymore but MACULATUS !


----------

